# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  upx 3.09 هم منتشر شد

## shahmohammadi

با سلام.
UPX 3.09 هم چند روز پيش منتشر شد. اين هم جهت اطلاعات بيشتر: http://upx.sourceforge.net
و اين هم براي دانلود:
*UPX 3.09*

موفق باشيد.

----------

